# Todays Hukamnama, An Interpretation



## Harry Haller (Jan 2, 2012)

Gurfateh Jios,

I have to confess to sometimes getting frustrated reading the SGGS, there is much talk about the effect of being on the same wavelength as Guruji, but this seems to be outweighed almost 10 to 1 by actual actions that can get you on to this wavelength.

As someone who has been inventing and killing off personalities since about 13, the concept of death and rebirth are not unfamiliar to me, and to that end, my interpretation of karma and rebirth and death are consistent with change in the single one life that we all have.

There is also much reference to the Lords name, chanting and meditation on the Lords name, as a means of tuning into the frequency, my interpretation and understanding of this is that in your head, there is already a perfectly kept copy of the SGGS, it is a matter of tuning into it, listening to it, and obeying its Hukam which is also the word of God, tuning or listening to anything else is manmukh, so to that end, it actually is not that hard to be a good sikh, it is just a matter of discipline, understanding, and living for something more than the feeling you may get from something today, be it lust, anger, rage.

In this spirit my interpretation of todays Hukamnama


सोरठि महला ५ ॥
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5.
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:

ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਿ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਓ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਤਤੁ ਸਾਰਾ ॥
खोजत खोजत खोजि बीचारिओ राम नामु ततु सारा ॥
Kẖojaṯ kẖojaṯ kẖoj bīcẖāri▫o rām nām ṯaṯ sārā.
I have searched and searched and searched, and found that the Lord's Name is the most sublime reality.

ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਕਾਟੇ ਨਿਮਖ ਅਰਾਧਿਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਾਰਾ ॥੧॥
किलबिख काटे निमख अराधिआ गुरमुखि पारि उतारा ॥१॥
Kilbikẖ kāte nimakẖ arāḏẖi▫ā gurmukẖ pār uṯārā. ||1||
Contemplating it for even an instant, sins are erased; the Gurmukh is carried across and saved. ||1||

ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵਹੁ ਪੁਰਖ ਗਿਆਨੀ ॥
हरि रसु पीवहु पुरख गिआनी ॥
Har ras pīvhu purakẖ gi▫ānī.
Drink in the sublime essence of the Lord's Name, O man of spiritual wisdom.

ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਮਹਾ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਮਨੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਸਾਧੂ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਨੀ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
सुणि सुणि महा त्रिपति मनु पावै साधू अम्रित बानी ॥ रहाउ ॥
Suṇ suṇ mahā ṯaripaṯ man pāvai sāḏẖū amriṯ bānī. Rahā▫o.
Listening to the Ambrosial Words of the Holy Saints, the mind finds absolute fulfillment and satisfaction. ||Pause||

ਮੁਕਤਿ ਭੁਗਤਿ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸਚੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਰਬ ਸੁਖਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਤਾ ॥
मुकति भुगति जुगति सचु पाईऐ सरब सुखा का दाता ॥
Mukaṯ bẖugaṯ jugaṯ sacẖ pā▫ī▫ai sarab sukẖā kā ḏāṯā.
Liberation, pleasures, and the true way of life are obtained from the Lord, the Giver of all peace.

ਅਪੁਨੇ ਦਾਸ ਕਉ ਭਗਤਿ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੇਵੈ ਪੂਰਨ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਬਿਧਾਤਾ ॥੨॥
अपुने दास कउ भगति दानु देवै पूरन पुरखु बिधाता ॥२॥
Apune ḏās ka▫o bẖagaṯ ḏān ḏevai pūran purakẖ biḏẖāṯā. ||2||
The Perfect Lord, the Architect of Destiny, blesses His slave with the gift of devotional worship. ||2||

ਸ੍ਰਵਣੀ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਰਸਨਾ ਗਾਈਐ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਸੋਈ ॥
स्रवणी सुणीऐ रसना गाईऐ हिरदै धिआईऐ सोई ॥
Sarvaṇī suṇī▫ai rasnā gā▫ī▫ai hirḏai ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai so▫ī.
Hear with your ears, and sing with your tongue, and meditate within your heart on Him.

ਕਰਣ ਕਾਰਣ ਸਮਰਥ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਜਾ ਤੇ ਬ੍ਰਿਥਾ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥੩॥
करण कारण समरथ सुआमी जा ते ब्रिथा न कोई ॥३॥
Karaṇ kāraṇ samrath su▫āmī jā ṯe baritha na ko▫ī. ||3||
The Lord and Master is all-powerful, the Cause of causes; without Him, there is nothing at all. ||3||

ਵਡੈ ਭਾਗਿ ਰਤਨ ਜਨਮੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਕਰਹੁ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਿਰਪਾਲਾ ॥
वडै भागि रतन जनमु पाइआ करहु क्रिपा किरपाला ॥
vadai bẖāg raṯan janam pā▫i▫ā karahu kirpā kirpālā.
By great good fortune, I have obtained the jewel of human life; have mercy on me, O Merciful Lord.

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਸਿਮਰੈ ਸਦਾ ਗਪਾਲਾ ॥੪॥੧੦॥
साधसंगि नानकु गुण गावै सिमरै सदा गोपाला ॥४॥१०॥
Sāḏẖsang Nānak guṇ gāvai simrai saḏā gopālā. ||4||10||
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and contemplates Him forever in meditation. ||4||10||

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
सोरठि महला ५ ॥
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5.
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:

ਕਰਿ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਭਏ ਅਰੋਗਾ ॥
करि इसनानु सिमरि प्रभु अपना मन तन भए अरोगा ॥
Kar isnān simar parabẖ apnā man ṯan bẖa▫e arogā.
After taking your cleansing bath, remember your God in meditation, and your mind and body shall be free of disease.

ਕੋਟਿ ਬਿਘਨ ਲਾਥੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਰਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੇ ਭਲੇ ਸੰਜੋਗਾ ॥੧॥
कोटि बिघन लाथे प्रभ सरणा प्रगटे भले संजोगा ॥१॥
Kot bigẖan lāthe parabẖ sarṇā pargate bẖale sanjogā. ||1||
Millions of obstacles are removed, in the Sanctuary of God, and good fortune dawns. ||1||

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁਭਾਖਿਆ ॥
प्रभ बाणी सबदु सुभाखिआ ॥
Parabẖ baṇī sabaḏ subẖākẖi▫ā.
The Word of God's Bani, and His Shabad, are the best utterances.

ਗਾਵਹੁ ਸੁਣਹੁ ਪੜਹੁ ਨਿਤ ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੈ ਤੂ ਰਾਖਿਆ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
गावहु सुणहु पड़हु नित भाई गुर पूरै तू राखिआ ॥ रहाउ ॥
Gāvhu suṇhu paṛahu niṯ bẖā▫ī gur pūrai ṯū rākẖi▫ā. Rahā▫o.
So constantly sing them, listen to them, and read them, O Siblings of Destiny, and the Perfect Guru shall save you. ||Pause||

ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਅਮਿਤਿ ਵਡਾਈ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਦਇਆਲਾ ॥
साचा साहिबु अमिति वडाई भगति वछल दइआला ॥
Sācẖā sāhib amiṯ vadā▫ī bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal ḏa▫i▫ālā.
The glorious greatness of the True Lord is immeasurable; the Merciful Lord is the Lover of His devotees.

ਸੰਤਾ ਕੀ ਪੈਜ ਰਖਦਾ ਆਇਆ ਆਦਿ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥੨॥
संता की पैज रखदा आइआ आदि बिरदु प्रतिपाला ॥२॥
Sanṯā kī paij rakẖ▫ḏā ā▫i▫ā āḏ biraḏ parṯipālā. ||2||
He has preserved the honor of His Saints; from the very beginning of time, His Nature is to cherish them. ||2||

ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਨਿਤ ਭੁੰਚਹੁ ਸਰਬ ਵੇਲਾ ਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਵਹੁ ॥
हरि अम्रित नामु भोजनु नित भुंचहु सरब वेला मुखि पावहु ॥
Har amriṯ nām bẖojan niṯ bẖuncẖahu sarab velā mukẖ pāvhu.
So eat the Ambrosial Name of the Lord as your food; put it into your mouth at all times.

ਜਰਾ ਮਰਾ ਤਾਪੁ ਸਭੁ ਨਾਠਾ ਗੁਣ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਨਿਤ ਗਾਵਹੁ ॥੩॥
जरा मरा तापु सभु नाठा गुण गोबिंद नित गावहु ॥३॥
Jarā marā ṯāp sabẖ nāṯẖā guṇ gobinḏ niṯ gāvhu. ||3||
The pains of old age and death shall all depart, when you constantly sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe. ||3||

ਸੁਣੀ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਮੇਰੈ ਸਰਬ ਕਲਾ ਬਣਿ ਆਈ ॥
सुणी अरदासि सुआमी मेरै सरब कला बणि आई ॥
Suṇī arḏās su▫āmī merai sarab kalā baṇ ā▫ī.
My Lord and Master has heard my prayer, and all my affairs have been resolved.

ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਭਈ ਸਗਲੇ ਜੁਗ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੪॥੧੧॥
प्रगट भई सगले जुग अंतरि गुर नानक की वडिआई ॥४॥११॥
Pargat bẖa▫ī sagle jug anṯar gur Nānak kī vadi▫ā▫ī. ||4||11||
The glorious greatness of Guru Nanak is manifest, throughout all the ages. ||4||11||

ਸੋਰਠਿ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੨ ਚਉਪਦੇ
सोरठि महला ५ घरु २ चउपदे
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5 gẖar 2 cẖa▫upḏe
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl, Second House, Chau-Padas:

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਏਕੁ ਪਿਤਾ ਏਕਸ ਕੇ ਹਮ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਤੂ ਮੇਰਾ ਗੁਰ ਹਾਈ ॥
एकु पिता एकस के हम बारिक तू मेरा गुर हाई ॥
Ėk piṯā ekas ke ham bārik ṯū merā gur hā▫ī.
The One God is our father; we are the children of the One God. You are our Guru.

ਸੁਣਿ ਮੀਤਾ ਜੀਉ ਹਮਾਰਾ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਸੀ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਹੁ ਦਿਖਾਈ ॥੧॥
सुणि मीता जीउ हमारा बलि बलि जासी हरि दरसनु देहु दिखाई ॥१॥
Suṇ mīṯā jī▫o hamārā bal bal jāsī har ḏarsan ḏeh ḏikẖā▫ī. ||1||
Listen, friends: my soul is a sacrifice, a sacrifice to You; O Lord, reveal to me the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. ||1||

I have been reborn and died so many times, but found that only by concentrating on the name and message of the Lord am I able to break this chain. By thinking of this essence, thieves are controlled, direction changes, I am on the path set by the Lord, focus on this knowledge, embrace it and practice it, Pleasure does not lie in slavery to the thieves, only by following the path of the Lord can I free myself from bondage and lies, instead I will be blessed by being a Sikh of the Guru, practicing his Hukam in my daily life, helping all, judging none, for me this is the ultimate worship and respect to the Creator inside, Free your heart of desires and wants, focus on the big picture, be a part of this picture, be a contributer, not a bystander, be thankful of the essence, without it, I would be just an animal, I would have nothing, it is of most huge fortune that I am able to hear this voice clearly and can follow its direction, Find like minded souls, together learn, discuss, practice
​


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 2, 2012)

Veer Ji a quote for you _'the spirit now wills his own will and he who had been lost to the world now conquers the world'_
_Nietzsche_


----------

